# The Formula for Power and Accuracy



## jilyich (Apr 5, 2010)

I think there might be some good tips here on hitting the long ball on target. You might recognize it if you're familiar with Mike Austin, it seems most of his techniques are based on his methods.

I believe it's a free tele-seminar:

The Formula for Power and Accuracy


----------



## AustinFan (Jun 15, 2010)

For those interested in Mike Austin, there are various swings of his on you tube.
Mike holds the Guinness Book of World Records for the longest drive - 515 yards which he hit during the 1974 U.S. National Seniors Open Championship - at the age of 64!
He taught until his late 80's, early 90's. His swing techniques promoted effortless power. 
He was a pioneer in applying kinesiology, the study of human motion, to the golf swing.
If interested, see Mentored By The Legend - a site dedicated to what MIke Austin actually taught.
Also, I'd be glad to discuss what Mike taught, if there is any interest. Thanks!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Their are some old timers that still golf at Desert Rose GC (aka Winterwood) who will be quick to tell you that there was 25-30 mph wind that helped Austin's shot travel that far on the (then) 5th hole. They claim to have been there when he hit this ball. Another old timer I spoke with a few years ago who was working at Winterwood in 1974 said the same thing. He described it as 2-3 club wind. The pro shop had a news paper clipping on the wall, and I asked the counter guy about it. he had been told the same info. The official weather for that date reported the wind to be blowing out of the SW at 6-10 mph, but that was at the airport a few miles SW of Desert Rose, in the middle of the valley. I was told the 5th hole back then ran (some what) west to east along a natural drainage ditch. It's now the 14th hole and is about 380 yards. Today's 5th hole is now a 200 yard par 3. Still, wind, or no wind, 515 yards is still a long ways.

http://www.beauproductions.com/golfswingsws/mikeaustin/main.htm 

Are there any PGA Pros today using Austin's swing method?


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

FrogsHair said:


> Are there any PGA Pros today using Austin's swing method?


That's a good question.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I made par on Austin's 515 yard hole today. I also went to back edge of the tee box, and turned my GPS to shot distance to see just how far 515 yards is. 515 yards was past the next hole's (#15) tee box by another 30 yards or so. Looking back at #14's (Austin's #5) tee box was quite a long ways. I can remember with the same tail wind he had, the best I have ever done off the tee box was 308 yards.


----------

